# Reloading dies?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Still reading up on reloading but need to get into it fairly quickly. Costs are mounting and The Babe is looking a bit haggered, she's the one that gets to balance the checkbook. 


A friend has a Dillon Press and all the stuff to reload, except for the caliber specifics I need for .40 S&W. Since it's an autoloader I need to full length resize; what all dies and hardware do I need to add to his set to be able to load my own?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Die's for the Dillon can be bought in sets that will have all you need. You will need a tool head to mount them in, and if your friend has everything else your ready to go. Good Luck.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> A friend has a Dillon Press and all the stuff to reload, except for the caliber specifics I need for .40 S&W. Since it's an autoloader I need to full length resize; what all dies and hardware do I need to add to his set to be able to load my own?
> 
> ciao!
> 
> leam


Which Dillon press does he have?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Must be off to drink the BLUE Coolaid. 10-4.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Did yesterday happen? Oddly, I replied to this thread and posted on SigForum.com and neither post is there now. My real guess is that I didn't do it fast enough or didn't hit submit after reviewing it, but it's kinda weird...

Anyway, to re-reply, my friend's DL550B punched out a few of my primers. We used his .38/.357 holder to keep the brass in place and then tossed them into his tumbler. My biggest frustration is that he already has all the toys...err...tools needed. I am going to cycle through some of his older powder and stuff and then replace it with new.

He also has an RCBS Rock Chucker that i'm going to try out for a bit. I'd like to get comfortable with the process before I move up to the progressive. My bullets should be in this week and maybe by Monday I can have some loads ready to go. 

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The reason I asked which Dillon he has is the 550, 650 and 1050 all use the standard 7/8"X14 thread dies and the Square Deal uses a Dillon only die set. 
I've got dies from RCBS, Lyman, Dillon, Bonanza, Redding, C&H and Hornady they all work just fine. I've been trying the Hornady Titanium Nitride Dies on my 1050 and they're great. The Hornady dies are also cost a little less than the Dillon dies. I'd say give them a try, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but it is a related question. I have heard that Lee dies won't work in the Dillon 550 because they aren't long enough? I guess there is a problem with the lock ring on the die? I have a 450 I'm in the process of upgrading to a 550, and a set of Lee carbide .38 Super dies. I don't have the priming system or powder dispenser for it yet, so I can't really try and see? Anyone know?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have any Lee dies or a 550 so I can't do you much good. Have you called Dillon and asked them?


----------



## Paladin (Sep 23, 2006)

Nah, that would be too easy!  I'll call them tommorow. Just figured one of ya'll might know.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Paladin said:


> Nah, that would be too easy!  I'll call them tommorow. Just figured one of ya'll might know.


ROTF What did you find out?


----------

